# Centipede Woes



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

I just bought a newly built home in August 2018, which was sodded with centipede grass...The slightest bit of walking on this grass seems to be killing it. I've never seen anything like this in the other 3 homes I've owned in my lifetime...Is this the norm for this type of grass?

It's completely gone here on the north side of the house...

Any suggestions on how to wake this stuff up? I live in the Florida panhandle, BTW....Or, maybe when the weather gets hotter it will grow again????

Thanks,

Rodney


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like those areas are getting excessive shade so I doubt you would be able to get anything(grass wise) to grow there. You might want to measure to see how much sunlight those areas actually get.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Agreed, too much moisture not enough sun.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Traffic +shade = bad.

St Augustine might grow in those areas, but also doesn't tolerate traffic in shady areas. I would suggest pavers and shade tolerant ground cover on the side of the house. The other area 'might' be alright.


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

What about those areas by the shed which was just built? there was a work crew here for just one day, and it caused the discoloration...And it seems this stuff just cannot spring back like the Bermuda yards I had in Texas...

I will probably have a sidewalk poured on that north side. I don't ever see grass growing there! This centipede really seems to be thin skinned so to speak...Can't take any abuse of any kind...

Thanks,

Rodney


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

What are your temps right now? The shaded part is just that...too shady and too wet for the roots.

The area by the shed looks like it's still needs time to come out of dormancy. The crew probably just tore off the fresh green growth that was there exposing the stolens. Centipede takes a long time to fill-in and regrow. I had some areas I accidentally killed last spring that I resodded and they took about a month or more to completely fill-in with proper watering and fert. I bet with higher temps and some proper food/water it will bounce back.


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

I have a contract with a yard care company called, 'True Green'...The guy came yesterday for the second time. This attachment explains what he found, and what he applied to the yard...I'm hoping this will help save my yard and bring it back when the weather heats up again.

The north side I see no hope. It get very little sun and the yard is very narrow there with a house next door to it very close also blocking the sun...I'll probably throw down some pave stones there, or pour a sidewalk along that side....

Rodney


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

No amount of chemicals makes up for sunlight.


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

True, but I wasn't sure how much fert. to use, so I'd rather have the experts in my area who knows, do it...Yards do need fertilizer...And of course sun and rain...The right mix...

I've had some very nice yards in my life, especially the one in Baton Rouge. Did all my own work...!

Thanks,

Rodney


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Centipedegrass likes full sun
Centipedegrass doesn't like traffic 
Centipedegrass likes acid soil
Centipedegrass likes minimal inputs
Centipedegrass doesn't like root pruning pre-ems
Centipedegrass is very sensitive to post ems
Centipedegrass typically likes crappy soil
No turfs like TruBrown


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

Sounds like a lazy man's grass....Low or no maintenance. But why have the crap unless you can go outside and enjoy it? These sorry contractors probably sodded these new homes with it because it was cheap to buy..!

Rodney


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Retiree said:


> Sounds like a lazy man's grass....Low or no maintenance. But why have the crap unless you can go outside and enjoy it? These sorry contractors probably sodded these new homes with it because it was cheap to buy..!
> 
> Rodney


The soil in your area might not be right for other grass options, so Centipede could have been their best option.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

Retiree said:


> Sounds like a lazy man's grass....Low or no maintenance. But why have the crap unless you can go outside and enjoy it? These sorry contractors probably sodded these new homes with it because it was cheap to buy..!
> 
> Rodney


I wouldn't say lazy man's grass. I apply pre/post emergents, I apply fert each month, I apply fungicide when needed, I mow it once a week...I just don't have to scalp it or de-thatch it like some other turfs. Pretty much the same as St. Aug - you just cut it shorter. It looks great once you figure out it's sweet spot.


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

Well, I thought hiring this company to do its thing was in my yards best interest, since the formula's they are using is for North Florida and surrounding areas...There is a lot of sand in these soils here too.... I've never had this type of yard. Once the weather warms up in the 80-90's+ I'll see how good these treatments have been...I just spread a little top soil down on a couple of those areas. I'll see how it goes there.

Thanks,

Rodney


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Centipedegrass sod isn't cheap. 
I'm not sure i agree with trubrown's topsoil recommendation. Centipedegrass does better in certain bad soils than weeds do.
When I have a dead spot from winterkill, i fill it in with peat moss. Ph around 4. The centipedegrass fills it in by the end of the season.
What is the ph of the soil? How about P and K? etc etc
If i wanted my turf professionally maintained, I'd hire a pro. Not trubrown.
re: lazyman's grass. The best performing centipede lawns in this area are typically the ones that get zero inputs. No irrigation no fert no pre no post and mowed twice a month, if that.


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

I use TruGreen, not Tru Brown...I still have a lot to learn about this type of grass...

I appreciate all these inputs on the subject. It will be very interesting to see how these dead looking spots comeback during the hot months...!

Thanks,

Rodney


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Retiree said:


> I use TruGreen, not Tru Brown


Jon's comment was simply showing his respect level for the company you are using.


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

Everyone has an opinion, and has the right to express it...I wasn't disrespectful of his...Maybe he had a bad experience, I don't know. I will form my opinion based on the results, I, get...In the future

Rodney


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Retiree said:


> Everyone has an opinion, and has the right to express it...I wasn't disrespectful of his...Maybe he had a bad experience, I don't know. I will form my opinion based on the results, I, get...In the future
> 
> Rodney


I wasn't trying to say you were, I just wasn't sure you understood his comment. I'm sure that some franchises are better than others, but around here, the applicators don't appear to know what they are doing. The salesman - even less.


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

Retiree said:


> Well, I thought hiring this company to do its thing was in my yards best interest, since the formula's they are using is for North Florida and surrounding areas...There is a lot of sand in these soils here too.... I've never had this type of yard. Once the weather warms up in the 80-90's+ I'll see how good these treatments have been...I just spread a little top soil down on a couple of those areas. I'll see how it goes there.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rodney


I live over in Panama City Beach about a quarter mile from the gulf. My neighbor had centipede but this close to the beach the soil (sand) is more alkaline than acid so it didn't do very well. You may encounter the same situation. He had it replaced with zoysia which seems to be doing very well.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

As a retired turf manager with 40 years of experience, I am merely expressing an opinion shared by 100% of all the fellow turf managers I have ever met.

Obviously you should hire whomever you consider professionally competent to asses and properly treat your turf and be a good steward of your soil.

It is my professional opinion that the company you have hired does not qualify. Nothing personal, it is merely my opinion. No offense intended.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

I used Milo each month all last season on my centipede. I'm surprised it did as well as it did. Watered maybe once a week only if we had no summer storms which was rare. Turned out great. I'm on the Georgia coast.


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

I moved here from Panama City Beach, hehe....Glad I left there before Michael hit...I have an Aunt and Uncle 98 and 89 years old, been there since 1976....Whole place has changed since the old days there! Lots of sandy soil there too...Tough to grow grass....

Rodney


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

Wow, that is a very beautiful lawn...!! I hope mine will end up that nice...Over the years hopefully...Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

No offense taken...I respect your years of experience...There may be more lawn service companies in this area, but since I'm new here, I don't have a clue who that would be. I spent 22 years in Baton Rouge, (Geaux Tigers) and from 2011-2017 in the Philippines before coming here to Florida.

Who would you recommend for me to use? I can drop this company at any time...Since I am not under any contract.

Thanks,

Rodney


----------



## Retiree (Sep 23, 2018)

I had the chance to sod my house in Texas way back in the 70's, with Zoysia. Never did. But they swear by it...Supposed to be very hearty! I ended up with bermuda which did very well there.

Rodney


----------

